# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] Wcf Error

## Roopu

i have created a web application with wcf...it works fine in dat solution.after that i opened new web application and added dat dat service reference here...
Now here m getting below error...Can anyone plaese help me out...


Error	3	Reference.svcmap: Failed to generate code for the service reference 'ServiceReference1'.  Cannot import wsdl:portType  Detail: An exception was thrown while running a WSDL import extension: System.ServiceModel.Description.DataContractSerializerMessageContractImporter  Error: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=2.0.5.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=7cec85d7bea7798e' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.  XPath to Error Source: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:portType[@name='IGetAllClustersFromRIM']  Cannot import wsdl:binding  Detail: There was an error importing a wsdl:portType that the wsdl:binding is dependent on.  XPath to wsdl:portType: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:portType[@name='IGetAllClustersFromRIM']  XPath to Error Source: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:binding[@name='BasicHttpBinding_IGetAllClustersFromRIM']  Cannot import wsdl:port  Detail: There was an error importing a wsdl:binding that the wsdl:port is dependent on.  XPath to wsdl:binding: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:binding[@name='BasicHttpBinding_IGetAllClustersFromRIM']  XPath to Error Source: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:service[@name='GetAllClustersFromRIM']/wsdl:port[@name='BasicHttpBinding_IGetAllClustersFromRIM']	App_WebReferences/ServiceReference1/

----------


## Hack

_Moved To WPF, WCF, WF_

----------


## Roopu

hey sorry idon know tha..so agian m sending error using tags....
Can u please help me out


```
Error 3 Reference.svcmap: Failed to generate code for the service reference 'ServiceReference1'. Cannot import wsdl:portType Detail: An exception was thrown while running a WSDL import extension: System.ServiceModel.Description.DataContractSerializerMessageContractImporter Error: Could not load file or assembly 'System.Core, Version=2.0.5.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=7cec85d7bea7798e' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. XPath to Error Source: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:portType[@name='IGetAllClustersFromRIM'] Cannot import wsdl:binding Detail: There was an error importing a wsdl:portType that the wsdl:binding is dependent on. XPath to wsdl:portType: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:portType[@name='IGetAllClustersFromRIM'] XPath to Error Source: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:binding[@name='BasicHttpBinding_IGetAllClustersFromRIM'] Cannot import wsdl:port Detail: There was an error importing a wsdl:binding that the wsdl:port is dependent on. XPath to wsdl:binding: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:binding[@name='BasicHttpBinding_IGetAllClustersFromRIM'] XPath to Error Source: //wsdl:definitions[@targetNamespace='http://tempuri.org/']/wsdl:service[@name='GetAllClustersFromRIM']/wsdl:port[@name='BasicHttpBinding_IGetAllClustersFromRIM'] App_WebReferences/ServiceReference1/
```

----------


## Roopu

Plz help me out someone

----------


## Roopu

I got solution for that wcf error.After adding Service reference i used configure service reference...and using this unchecked Reuse types in referenced assemblies and change collection type System.Array To System.collections.Generic.list
after finishing this i got another error in Web.config file...it was "the element transport can not contain child element extendedProtectionPolicy because the parent element's content model is empty"
for that i removed extendedProtectionPolicy  from web.config...After dat i got another error,it was " Content Type application/soap+xml; charset=utf-8 was not supported by service .  The client and service bindings may be mismatched."
finally i changed the binding in service.....so ma error is fixed now...m happy...

----------

